# 8 mo. old sticking/hanging tongue out



## prairie

My 8 month baby girl is sticking her tongue out a lot and leaving it there. I don't like this! She has been doing this for a few days or a week now. She has absolutely no teeth and is teething and drooling and chewing on things... but anyway, this concerns me. Please tell me some of your children did this too!
Thanks.


----------



## Seity

Gabriel does the same thing. He crawls around with his tongue out. He also has no teeth. I'm sure it's perfectly normal.


----------



## lucy_x

amari hangs her toungue out at 4 months!

i think its pretty normal hun


----------



## loverguts

Damien went through a phase of doing this a couple of months ago. It was his favourite thing to do for a couple of weeks and then it just stopped. Im sure its perfectly normal! Oh and he also did it quite a bit before i even realised a tooth was emerging. Maybe your LO can feel something that you cant yet!


----------



## annawrigley

Noah does this. He has 6 teeth but seems to be constantly teething (2 more coming!) so could be teething? Although he does it when he gets excited too lol


----------



## smokey

Brian has been doing it since he was a few weeks old hence the avater, its just a new thing that they find they like and feels funny to them, it gets worse for a while while teething because the gums are sore and then get even more worse once they have a couple of teeth through becuse its something new to fiddle with, they finaly outgrow sticking their tounge out at everyone when there about 17 :)

But seriaously youll most likely find her gums are just a bit sore or about to peirce a tooth through


----------



## broodylocket

yeah ethan does this, i do still stick my tongue out, i do it when im concerntrating on things but it is normal.


----------



## curlykate

Devin does this all the time! Sometimes he's doing it to play, and others it's like he doesn't even realize it's out! It's all perfectly normal!


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Lol, Mika figured out how to stick his tongue out at about 6 weeks I think. He just stuck his tongue in and out for days. Then he seemed to forget about it until last week. His tongue is ALWAYS hanging out lately, lol. I think it's pretty normal.


----------



## bekkie

Bobby used to do that... I do it when I'm concentrating on something, so figured he picked it up from me but I guess it's just a normal baby thing haha


----------



## Pearl_vincent

yes baby do weird things, especially when they discover that part of their body can actually do this and do that. My baby is 8 mos. old now, he has two bottom teeth but before those teeth came out he also do a lot of tongue manuevres. There's the hanging, licking, clacking, rubbing and his favorite, biting his tongue in between his lips. I think it's because the gums are itchy and the tongue helps ease the pain. Also the drooling part, that's really amazing, it even wets his shirt and pillows. I remember wondering why is the bedsheet or pillow so wet,as if a water was spilled, so I did a thorough investigation and finally caught my LO's mouth salivation just did that. LOL


----------



## prairie

All right, good, thank you all. I said "she needs some teeth to hold that tongue in!" But I guess not huh? It could still be out! Oh well, I will live through it.


----------



## leoniebabey

i am hoping this is just a phase too, LO is nearly 6 months and always has his tounge out, he looks so cheeky :)


----------

